# Amboyna/Malachite Segmented Jr. Statesman



## Parson (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry for the crappy photography. I just thought I'd show you guys what I've been up to lately. I knocked this out in about three hours...







I took a long wedge of malachite truestone and CA'd each side of it with some black plastic sheeting I bought at a modeling shop (used in building architectural models). Then I cut an amboyna burl blank lengthwise and CA'd it to each side and clamped it up.

To make sure the malachite was centered on the finished pen, I found the center of the truestone on each end, turned the blank round, then I cut it and drilled the blanks on the lathe.

For finishing, I sandpapered up to 600 dry, then used two thick coats of medium CA glue applied with a plastic baggie on my finger. There was 8 hours between coats, and I did some light sanding with 600 between coats to smooth everything out.

Then I used wet 600 and the MM pads. Because there were still micro-scratches in the CA finish, I used all my sports car stuff to finish it off, believe it or not. I've had great success with using a plastic polish for wood dashboards and the plastic window on the back of my convertible top (btw, it's MUCH cheaper than the stuff we buy for pens too!) followed by two coats of Klasse All In One acrylic sealant (filled in all the scratches and further protected the CA finish) and finished it off with a quick swipe of carnauba wax to add even more wet shine to it.

NOTE: This is one of those pens that I made for someone and I do not want to give away. It turned out so nicely! I shall enjoy it until Monday though, when I have to drive it over to my Dad and give it to him so he can send it to his best friend as a Christmas gift.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 9, 2010)

WOW!! Great Looking Pen, How about some shots from other angles. Nice color combo.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the shape.  That took some planning with the segment.  Very nicely done.

Hey what is that black stuff under the finger nails?  j/k


----------



## ToddMR (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nicely done!  I like how they came out and how you were able to pull off such a great looking pen.


----------



## wizard (Dec 9, 2010)

That is absolutely a beautiful, creative and well thought out pen! It has my two favorite materials, Amboyna and Malachite.  Well done!!


----------



## mrburls (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nicely done. Those two materials always seem to go well together. I like the design. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow. That's gorgeous. I love that the segment tapers with the pen.  Must've taken a good deal of planning; It certainly paid off! Amazing turn.


----------



## mach9 (Dec 9, 2010)

Very, very nice looking pen!


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 9, 2010)

Great planing and even better execution.  I believe that your plan of waiting till Monday is a bit foolish.  If you hold onto that pen that long, it will most likely grow roots and never leave home. IMHO.  That is one beautiful pen, congratulations.  Thanks for sharing and wonderful photo.
Charles


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Dec 9, 2010)

WOW, fantastic looking pen! And thanks for the write-up.

Chris


----------



## lazylathe (Dec 9, 2010)

Now that is a sharp looking pen!!!

I liove the wedge of malachite, how it goes from small to slightly larger at the cap.
Just imagine that as a kitless pen in closed end form!!!

I too would have a hard time parting with that beauty!!

Andrew


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 9, 2010)

WOW!  That is a stiking pen!  The colors really draw you in and it looks like you're holding a couple hundred dollars in your hand:biggrin:


----------



## aggromere (Dec 9, 2010)

Very beautiful pen.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 9, 2010)

That is really cool! The colors jump out at you, I bet it looks great in person (i can send you my address to confirm:wink. Excellent work!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice.  Is it clipless or is the clip on the other side?  Just curious.  If you get a chance, I'd like to see how it looks with the cap posted... and is that a fountain or rollerball?  Details, need details!


----------



## Parson (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's two more crappy photos showing the front of the pen. I'm so lazy! I was a professional photographer for six years! Sorry about that.

Thanks for all the cudos, but very VERY little planning went into this pen. I just thought a straight band of malachite would be boring so I cut a piece of scrap at a slight angle, set it in my table saw sled, slapped the malachite blank in there, and sawed off part of it and build the blank outward from the left and right sides.

The dark reddish color of the wood against that dark green is absolutely my favorite color combination. BTW, this color combination looks great on cars too. Dark green paint with a tan leather interior. Mmmmmm :banana:

BTW, this is a rhodium and titanium Jr. Statesman rollerball.


----------



## Parson (Dec 9, 2010)

wiset1 said:


> WOW!  That is a stiking pen!  The colors really draw you in and it looks like you're holding a couple hundred dollars in your hand:biggrin:



Get this. My dad's life-long best friend is a multi-millionaire. His summer home in the Adirondack area on a large private lake was featured in Architectural Digest and is now for sale for something like 6-8 million bucks.

Upper St. Regis Lake "Camp" For Sale

[If you're interested, I'm sure I could get him to come off the price, say, $250,000 if you have cash] :biggrin:

My dad is always attempting to buy him a Christmas or birthday gift that is meaningful and something he does not own or hasn't owned in the past and given away to one of his grandkids.

I can guarantee he will open this gift on Christmas day and say, "I don't have a pen like this!!"

My hope is that he calls me and asks for a few more for his relatives and business associates.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't believe a word of it, Parson.  Something that beautiful can't possibly be nearly an accident, just something you threw together.  OOOPS.  Sorry Parson, I have no intent of calling you a lier, but surly it took more thought than that.  Just coming up with that color combo is, WOW, an eye catcher.
Charles


----------



## Padre (Dec 9, 2010)

That is so cool.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 9, 2010)

That's very nice.  I really like how the colors compliment each other.


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 9, 2010)

Fantastic pen! Looks like you should go out and throw another one together so parting with that one won't be so tough. Hope to see photos of one you get to keep!
Martin


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 9, 2010)

Would love to see this one on the front page! Of course you've probably already sent it out. On the next one I hope you get out those professional photo skills and post some gallery shots! Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Dec 9, 2010)

WOW!!! That is SICK looking. Love it!


----------



## Parson (Dec 9, 2010)

MartinPens said:


> Would love to see this one on the front page! Of course you've probably already sent it out. On the next one I hope you get out those professional photo skills and post some gallery shots! Thanks for sharing your work.



I'm hanging on to it until Monday so maybe I will attempt a better photo.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 9, 2010)

You haven't got the slightest clue as to the flood of ideas that hit me when I saw that pen. I already tried a blue pearlescent acrylic segment in bloodwood. I wann try something similar to yours, but it'll probably end up on the humble but reliable slimline. Thanks for some I GOTTA TRY THIS inspiration!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome pen.


----------



## avbill (Dec 10, 2010)

what do you mean  "I used all my sports car stuff to finish it off,"


great looking pen!:star::star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## Parson (Dec 11, 2010)

avbill said:


> what do you mean  "I used all my sports car stuff to finish it off,"



Two coats of Klasse All in One acrylic polish (packaged & sold for cars, not pens)
One coat of Carnauba Wax (packaged & sold for cars, not pens)

Which part confuses you?


----------



## wizard (Dec 11, 2010)

Randall, Which model shop did you get the black plastic sheeting from? 
What do you ask for? It just hit me that we both live in Houston. Regards,
Doc


----------



## Parson (Dec 16, 2010)

Doc, the black sheeting material came from a model shop in Rice Village. However, he dug it out of a stack of old stuff in the back room and doesn't have any more of it 

Pity too... it's half the thickness of the pick guard material I was buying from guitar suppliers.

Note: for thinner sheets of materials with which to segment, look for companies online that sell architectural model supplies. The guys who build the mini skyscrapers for potential builders use thin sheets of white, black, and colored plastic sheeting that's perfect for segmenting pen blanks. I even bought some neon sheets that would light up like a christmas tree under a black light. Paint a tube white and put that on it and boy howdy, I'd make some tween girl happy happy happy!


----------



## rskelly (Nov 24, 2011)

very very impressive!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 24, 2011)

Great looking pen well done


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 24, 2011)

I like that.  That is NICE!!!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 24, 2011)

Randall - Your drilling on that one is spot on.  That in itself says a heck of a lot.  The combination looks good and I really like what you did with the shape.  Now how did you decide whether to put the clip over the wood or the Tru-Stone?


----------



## boxerman (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome pen. It's stunning. Tell the guy who's getting the pen that you'll trade him the pen for his house he selling on the lake. I say it's a even trade.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BSea (Nov 25, 2011)

Now that is very creative.  I love the green & gold color of the amboyna.  And very nicely done.


----------

